

Google on Chrome EULA controversy: our bad, we'll change it - jongalt
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080903-google-on-chrome-eula-controversy-our-bad-well-change-it.html

======
netcan
The biggest influence on Google's actions is probably public opinion.

If they start large scale assaults on their users' IP because of a dodgy EULA,
they'd lose all that goodwill (which for Google is worth a lot). I can't see
them doing it.

------
ROFISH
I think it's just as bad that they either: a) Didn't look over their own EULA,
or b) tried to sneak one over us. Either way it doesn't look good on them.

~~~
stcredzero
Does anyone think it's really b)? That's just paranoia. They couldn't
capitalize on that one without looking like total asshats. Then again, in
today's corporate climate, big companies just go ahead with massive asshatery
because they know they will get away with it.

It's pretty medieval, really. That, and people in the US who are intimidated
into keeping their jobs for health care. Why do we put up with this?

Okay, just because you're paranoid doesn't mean you're wrong!

~~~
mynameishere
_Does anyone think it's really b)? That's just paranoia._

I'm surprised google's teflon still hasn't worn off. Obviously, it was on
purpose. Chrome is a strategic product.

------
tlrobinson
So it doesn't apply to Chrome, but they say they use this EULA on other
services, which I would think would be just as bad.

Every email I send through Gmail is Google's? Every document I create with
Google Docs?

~~~
stupiduser
>Every email I send through Gmail is Google's? No, but Google has a non-
exclusive license to use it however they want.

~~~
tdoggette
Within the context of running and promoting the Services.

